# Muriatic Acid at Home Depot



## mikeinkaty (Dec 12, 2012)

I just buught a gallon there that was marked $10.98 / gallon back in the yard and garden dept. When I got the the checkout it only rung up as $5.98 ????


----------



## ericrm (Dec 12, 2012)

is it 20deg be(32%)
if it is, it is a very nice deal
is it in special or something like that, i will buy a few gallon if it is


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 12, 2012)

ericrm said:


> is it 20deg be(32%)
> if it is, it is a very nice deal
> is it in special or something like that, i will buy a few gallon if it is



It was 31.45% HCL. Called "Smart Muriatic".

By the way, while at HD and in the garden center, check all the other chemicals they have there. They had a large jug of solid Sodium Nitrate for about $9, I think. This was where they displayed pool chemicals. Check it all out. 

What % sulfuric acid is recommend when needed in pm refining? I'm guessing that what they have at auto parts stores is to weak?? 

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 12, 2012)

Any muriatic marked "smart" or "green" or "safe", etc. probably contains inhibitors, chemicals that inhibit the attack on metals. What you want in the ingredients list is nothing but hydrochloric acid.

For the electrolytic sulfuric stripper. you need about 94% or better. About the only common chemical product that is that high are certain brands of drain cleaner. Here again, avoid inhibitors. Battery acid is about 35% sulfuric


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 12, 2012)

It said it was 31.45% HCL and said nothing about inhibitors. The "Safe", "Safer", and "Green" do contain inhibitors. This one aparently does not.

http://www.okcareertech.org/about/initiatives/oklahoma-nanotechnology-education-initiative/nanotechnology-camp-2011/planning-tools/msds/HCl.pdf

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 12, 2012)

mikeinkaty said:


> It said it was 31.45% HCL and said nothing about inhibitors. The "Safe", "Safer", and "Green" do contain inhibitors. This one aparently does not.
> 
> http://www.okcareertech.org/about/initiatives/oklahoma-nanotechnology-education-initiative/nanotechnology-camp-2011/planning-tools/msds/HCl.pdf
> 
> Mike



Sometimes, the non-toxic ingredients aren't listed in the MSDS. Look at the label.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 12, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> mikeinkaty said:
> 
> 
> > It said it was 31.45% HCL and said nothing about inhibitors. The "Safe", "Safer", and "Green" do contain inhibitors. This one aparently does not.
> ...



That's where I first looked.

Mike


----------



## qst42know (Dec 12, 2012)

From the MSDS it looks like


> SMART Products


 is a brand name.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Dec 12, 2012)

That is the brand name and the 10.98+tax is for the whole unopened 2 jug box.If I remember right thats what I paid for it last time . I'm going out to Home Depot tomorrow,so I'll make sure.



modtheworld44


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 13, 2012)

modtheworld44 said:


> That is the brand name and the 10.98+tax is for the whole unopened 2 jug box.If I remember right thats what I paid for it last time . I'm going out to Home Depot tomorrow,so I'll make sure.
> modtheworld44


I believe you are correct. There were several single bottles setting on top of the stack of cardboard boxes. I did not notice that the boxes may have contained 2 plastic jugs. I jut grabbed one jug and went.
Mike


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike, 

I was able to purchase the sulfuric at Ace Hardware. They have the jugs in plastic bags.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 15, 2012)

AndyWilliams said:


> Mike,
> 
> I was able to purchase the sulfuric at Ace Hardware. They have the jugs in plastic bags.



What was the concentration?

Mike


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2012)

if it is liquid fire (red bottle) its about 98% H2SO4.
http://catalog2.handyhardware.com/WebSiteModule/MSDS/250002.pdf


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 15, 2012)

mikeinkaty said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...


I believe around 95%


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2012)

AndyWilliams, you are a lot closer than I was with my guess.

the MSDS say's specific gravity 1.835 (does not give temperature).
from this chart about 93.19% H2SO4, 6.81% water.

http://inyoprocess.com/images/chem_appl/sulfuric%20acid%20properties.pdf


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 16, 2012)

butcher said:


> AndyWilliams, you are a lot closer than I was with my guess.
> 
> the MSDS say's specific gravity 1.835 (does not give temperature).
> from this chart about 93.19% H2SO4, 6.81% water.
> ...



Be sure you don't get "Liqui-Fire". I contains no acid. Liquid-Fire contains h2so4 and 6% h2o.


----------



## pacomdiver (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah when i bought earlier in the year, it was 10.98 for the 2 bottle box like someone else said


----------



## Flattop (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok the muriatic acid I can get at home depot is made by kem tek it does not say % of acid but in ingredients list it says hydrogen chloride 14.5% and inert ingredients 85.5% is this the same as yours and will it work. Thank you for any help given


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 28, 2013)

Not certain what you have there to be honest... sounds almost like a floor cleaner almost with a diluted acid base so I would avoid it personally.

The two bottles on the right are what you're looking for at Home Depot, the one on the left I believe was from Lowes. The Home Depot stuff comes in a 2 pack and can be found generally in the garden section outdoors... at least this has been my experience.


----------



## Flattop (Apr 28, 2013)

thank you for posting that picture they do not have that kind at the Home Depot here where I'm at I went toLeslie's swimming pool supply and they have 31.45 percent near attic acid there with no inhibitors $14.98 after tax for 2 gallonsthanks again and I hope this help somebody else out


----------



## MEANIE (Apr 28, 2013)

OK we went from Hydrochloric acid with the molecular formula (HCl) Historically called muriatic acid, 
To Sulfuric acid with the molecular formula (H2SO4).
Then back to Hydrochloric acid (HCl) Historically called muriatic acid, 
Theses post can be confusing. 

Todd


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 29, 2013)

MEANIE said:


> OK we went from Hydrochloric acid with the molecular formula (HCl) Historically called muriatic acid,
> To Sulfuric acid with the molecular formula (H2SO4).
> Then back to Hydrochloric acid (HCl) Historically called muriatic acid,
> Theses post can be confusing.
> ...



Especially when "near Attic acid" is slid in there. 1 bottle of Muratic acid, HCL, is anywhere from $5.-$9.USD depending on where you buy it. A pool place sold me some when I wasn't thinking of it @ $9.+

The "Green/friendly" jug of HCL as inhibitors to control fumming. Which probably inhibits functions that we need and adds more problems so be careful to read the label before buying.

B.S.
Never substitute ingredients when cooking anything... Never a good result.


----------



## Geo (Apr 29, 2013)

i buy Crown brand Muriatic acid from Lowes.


----------



## Flattop (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry about the near attic thing was using my phone to post and it trys to correct things for me that don't need it any way I'm in Ca. And the Home Depot and Lowes only have 15 percent in there swimming pool departments and have to sell two 1 gallon jugs at a time they are $11 plus tax but if you go to Leslie Pool Supply they have 31.45 percent they also have to sell two 1 gallon jugs at a time and it is 14 dollars after tax if anyone is looking for stronger stuff or nitric acid you can get from Lab pro in Sunnyvale Ca.it is kind of spendy but you can walk right in and buy it from there will call


----------

